# Puppy colour - help? Anyone have ideas how she will look as an adult?



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, new to this site. Always had german shepherds as a kid this will be my first as an adult from a pup on my own. I'm getting her in a couple of weeks - just wondering if anyone knows what she might look like when older as I only have experience of gsd pups when mostly black with little tan as pups. Whereas she is lots of tan and mix colours - I will upload pics, Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## soliver (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hi*

I dont thin you can ever really tell, they change every day, some times i look at my 16 week old and hours later she looks different again, lol.


----------



## soliver (Apr 28, 2012)

That should be think!!!


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome! I'm new too! This site is great to reference and get advice. Having had only a gsd mix but always adoring the gsd breed I finally made the decision to get my first about a year after my Blue passed. While I always knew GSD's had different coloring as a pup, I didn't realize just how unpredictable it is until looking at pics from posters on their pups over the first, some even into the second year...it 's taught me allot! Play around on the site (which is good to do to get use to navigating it!) and search puppy colors and pictures-there are great posts that show pups that start out one color and are a completely different color 6 months later. The way I see my 9 wk old pup is like a gift-she has a new surprise in store every day and her ultimate color is bonus to b discovered far down the road. Take lots of pics so you can compare and I bet you will be surprised how significant and quick the differences are. My girl has been in our house just one week and I see the coloring in her face being where I see changes most! Have fun!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what color are the parents? what color did the breeder
say your pup is?


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

these are pics of the pup - no name as yet - any ideas much appreciated 

third pic (i think thats the order) is the dad, the rest are of pup at 3 and 5 weeks old. any ideas?

we've normally had the classic mostly black with tan lets and fave details etc so its all new to me lol look forward to hearing from u.

i will ask the owner what the parents are next time i go over.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your pup appears to be sable.


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

is that a good thing??



Emoore said:


> Your pup appears to be sable.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup looks sable to me. Is the mother the same color?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chippyuk said:


> is that a good thing??


Sable is just a color. Not a good or bad thing. I happen to like sables.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Chippyuk said:


> is that a good thing??


It is if that is what you want. Personally, I love sables!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Chippyuk said:


> is that a good thing??


It's not a bad thing. It's just the coat color. See the link for examples of different coat colors

4GSD - Coat Colours


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah mum looks v much like dad but prettier lol I wil take and upload a pic when I go over next - she has two mainly black 'classic' looking brothers but she was the one girl and one tan. So thinking she carries both genes? That right? Will see as she grows I guess. She's soo lovely. I can't wait!! 





Geeheim said:


> Yup looks sable to me. Is the mother the same color?


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, I shall study and learn lol I never realised it was all so in depth - 
I just can't wait to have her home!! Be exciting to see the changes



fuzzybunny said:


> It's not a bad thing. It's just the coat color. See the link for examples of different coat colors
> 
> 4GSD - Coat Colours


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I couldn't resist her little face lol so I guess I love sables too  any name ideas - I can think of lots of male names but no female ones. 




Geeheim said:


> It is if that is what you want. Personally, I love sables!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Everyone know the most beautiful and intelligent GSD's are female sables!

Here are my two. This has Glory at 11 weeks and Bretta at 5 yrs so you can compare... BOTH sables.





 
Think the original Rin Tin Tin was a sable...


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

ok - but do either parents have to be sable for the gene to present?? i havent asked the breeder what the parents are as it was never a priority - i have posted pic of dad - not great pic tho.. i will try get a better one as they are lovely dogs. they are pedigree and i will have a copie of paperwork etc..

know everyone saying shes sable and im not fussed as in love with her either way lol am visiting her every week as she gets to eight weeks  

CANT WAIT!!!


Emoore said:


> Your pup appears to be sable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Chippyuk said:


> ok - but do either parents have to be sable for the gene to present??


Yes, either one, or both parents need to be sable in order to get a sable puppy. 

Since sable is dominant, any dog carrying a sable gene will express it and be sable. If a dog is NOT sable, it does NOT have the sable gene, and cannot pass it on. So you can't have a sable puppy from two non-sable parents.


----------

